# Plant maintenance tools



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Where would be the best place to get the tools? price and quality wise. Specifically the planting tweezer/pinzette. or if you got some for sale, pm me please and thank you!


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Unless your flush with cash and a planning on doing a lot of planting/trimming you are fine just getting the generic $10-14 tweezers from Big Als or whatever. If you are planning on doing a carpeting plant, however, a pair of the curved scissors will make your life much easier. The Big Al's scissors have a slight curve, but really not enough to be effective in 1-30 gallon tank. You will want to look at a very short curved scissor, or something with an excessive curve. 

If your looking to spend a little more money, it would be worth looking into the Do Aqua line of tools. They are pretty much the only quality, mid range option out there and the do have a great small scissor that works for ground cover. ($30 USD) This is what I have been using as of late. 

After that, your looking at spending anywhere from 60-130 USD for tools. ADA has what looks to be an awesome curved scissor, however it also costs 120 US, so i have no clue how well it functions. GLA also has some tools worth looking at. 

All of these scissors, regardless of price and material, are prone to rusting so drying them after is a must.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Active surplus is a decent place to start. I have cheap forceps and scissors I bought from there that I use for aquarium use.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

woah! 120 US? that is too steep for me. i guess i'll tweezers from big al and maybe some aqualine scissors.

how much are the forceps from active surplus?


----------



## adm (Dec 12, 2010)

IVe seen some decent pinzette different sizes and length at one of the flea market. I think the one at pickering flea market. Theres a boot there that sells surgical tools. For 10 bucks each i think.. As for a small curved scissors, AI selling them for 10 bucks..


----------

